# Winners announced all day !!!



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Our First Winner is # 21 !! 

If you were the 21st person to join TCA's forum, you have won a Gizmo.

Winners are:

1. Matt34
2. BrettJB
3. Ryankc
4. nwboater
5. coy
6. rtalk
7. Bluzman
8. Knobturner75


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Is there an easy way to figure out what number someone is? I just spent a couple seconds trying and it wasn't apparent.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Sure, all one needs to do is hold the cursor over his/her screen name. The # will appear at the bottom left of the screen - for example, Bill, you are #3.


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Groovy...I knew it was something simple...had to engineer some difficulty into it.


----------



## Musicmaniac (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh well, I missed it by one. :fryingpan:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Matt34 is our first winner. Matt is also (I believe) back in Iraq, and is a great guy. Congratulations, Matt !!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Winner TWO is #134


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Really? Bad ***!

Thanks to Bill for directing me to this, forgot all about this.:thumbsup:

Thanks Craig!


----------



## Buzz3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Awesome... I love it when the good guys win!!! Congrats Matt.


----------



## hcw3 (Mar 27, 2008)

FYI the number thing only works with Internet Exploder, Fire fox suppresses URL encoded identifiers. (come-on 203)


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulations, BrettJB (#134)

To find the user, cut and paste the following into your browser and then change the user number at the end:

http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/member.php?u=134

This will take you to that user's profile.

Edit: Hmm, I see #82 has a birthday this month!


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

craigsub said:


> Winner TWO is #134


Congrats to BrettJB! Now you need to show up and post once or twice


----------



## ddoonie (Mar 28, 2008)

Is there a time period for people to claim their prize  haha... Congrats everyone!


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

mojave said:


> Edit: Hmm, I see #82 has a birthday this month!


Sounds like DOJ and Jacey need to get busy on cake plans.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Winner #3 is #179 !!!


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

ddoonie said:


> Is there a time period for people to claim their prize  haha... Congrats everyone!


Yeah, it starts sometime after the prizes get through customs


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

craigsub said:


> Winner #3 is #179 !!!



Congrats Ryankc


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners so far  and good luck to others for remaining drawings.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Matt34 said:


> Really? Bad ***!
> 
> Thanks to Bill for directing me to this, forgot all about this.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Craig!


You can always use something over there to drown out the sounds of mortars in the distance. :boom:

Now stay low and stay safe :yes:
(Give Beast a hug, too)


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

majorloser said:


> You can always use something over there to drown out the sounds of mortars in the distance. :boom:
> 
> Now stay low and stay safe :yes:
> (Give Beast a hug, too)


What are the odds, yesterday I just ordered a pair of AudioEngine A2 (self powered speakers) for my room here. I think this amp is too nice for over here anyways with all the dust so I'll probably have it shipped to the home address.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Winner # four is # XXX !!! 

Edit - We cannot have the same number winning twice.

Winner # four is #32 !!!


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

He won already...can we have double winners?


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

I think he meant #40 ... 

..dane


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

Now I'm all excited. My heart is pounding and I can't take the suspense... :nervous:


----------



## stereojunkie (Apr 14, 2008)

looks like we have four more after this.........


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

craigsub said:


> Winner # four is # XXX !!!
> 
> Edit - We cannot have the same number winning twice.
> 
> Winner # four is #32 !!!



Well Hot Diggety!!! Really can't believe this as my luck is usually when I have a 50-50 chance I lose 80% of the time! So must be a good omen here.

Can't wait to try this on our old Klipschorns.

Thanks Craig,
Rod


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

nwboater said:


> Can't wait to try this on our old Klipschorns.
> 
> Thanks Craig,
> Rod


Sounds like a fun combo! Congrats!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Winner #Five is #78 !!!


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

craigsub said:


> Winner #Five is #78 !!!



Congrats to coy


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

By my clock there is still 4hrs 15 min to this day.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

^ LOL 
:boom:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Washburn1 said:


> so where's the rest, huh?


You won, but I sent yours to Rosie, along with a dozen roses. :applause:


----------



## SideburnWillie (Mar 16, 2008)

hmm:cloud9:

still have no clue what # I am..


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Winner # six is # 227 !!!


----------



## klankymen (Feb 17, 2008)

Winner # seven is # 1337 !!!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

SideburnWillie said:


> hmm:cloud9:
> 
> still have no clue what # I am..


You are # 190. :thumbsup:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Sideburn will be forever famous as the guy who joined right after me.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Winner # 7 is # 214 !!! 

One more to go ... :applause:


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

And the winner is.... dun dun dun.... :nervous:


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be 146!!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

The FINAL winner is # 187 ... :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)

craigsub said:


> The FINAL winner is # 187 ... :thumbsup:


I think there was a typo in your post 

Congrats to all that won a gizmo....in the end when i get this little bugger for $89 I will be a winner too!!!!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats to all of the winners.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*I Demand A Recount!!!*

:hissyfit::raspberry:

JK - congrats to all the winners!  Still looking forward to buying GIZMO!

I can hear CC now though, all those that won, he has sucked you in -
"All your base are belong to us...."


----------



## devani (May 2, 2008)

congrats to those who won...man I should've signed up few days earlier..


----------



## laserman (Jun 9, 2006)

:salute: Congratulations to all the winners. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

m-fine said:


> Sounds like DOJ and Jacey need to get busy on cake plans.


I think Jacey is now retired . She finished with style :boom:


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Did I win ? :scratchchin:


----------



## CloudStrife (Mar 6, 2008)

I still can't find my number. I'm pretty sure I joined in time.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Cloudstrife, you are #173. :thumbsup:


----------



## yamahaha (Mar 2, 2008)

Are the winners being PM'd with the news (not that I think I won)?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

The 8 winners are listed in the opening post of this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## sandworms (Jul 25, 2008)

*wtg*

green withenvy:greedy:


----------



## robin-t (Feb 15, 2008)

I feel like Florida! recount! hanging chad and all:yes:


----------



## oklahomamike (Mar 6, 2008)

Just posting to find out my number.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

oklahomamike said:


> Just posting to find out my number.


You are #171.


----------



## coy (Feb 18, 2008)

craigsub said:


> Winner #Five is #78 !!!


 WooHoo! I just happened to be passing by and saw my name (number) in lights! Guess I will have to stop by more often! Do I need to do anything to claim my prize?

Thanks guys!


----------



## 12345678 (Mar 4, 2008)

I assume that I didn't win.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

But we're all winners here w/ what CC is doing!!:cloud9::goodvibes::kissass:


----------



## On in II (Jun 16, 2008)

+1:huge:How can we not win.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jun 26, 2008)

I wish I won


----------



## Dustyk (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats guys. Guess I should have registered earlier.  Oh well. Hope I can get one Thursday...

Dusty


----------



## Bluzman (Mar 28, 2008)

Haven't logged on in about a month. Just discovered that I won a Gizmo...woohoo!!


----------

